# English setter for adoption



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> A gentleman in Watford City ND has a four year old tri-color ***** that he will give to a good home. He called the kennels hoping that I might take her. I can't, as I have sixteen dogs here now and two more coming for training the first of June.
> 
> I am told that she is confirmationally correct, about 35 or 36 pounds. Nice head, great leg and ear feathers and appreciative of attention. She has had yard training but needs a brush up. I did not personally look at her, but asked a dogman I know in Watford City for an opinion.
> 
> ...


This is not my opinion but its from someone that really knows bird dogs, and this dog would probably make a heck of a dog for some young guy and its in North Dakota.

Anyone interested please PM me and I will Give you the name and phone number of guy that owns the dog

thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Gamefinder PM sent thanks


----------

